# Sight Casting Longtails - What's it like?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had that buzz. Thanks to you Paulo.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fabulastic!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

That is an awesome effort Paul.

Looked like great fun. Look forward to your next report.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Well shot, stirring music.. You did OK too.

Good to see you doing some legwork rather than sail.

cheers
Grant


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

How good is that!!

ps, Did you blood the Versa Pitch? Can it cast ok?


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet vid mate. I assume this is from your week up here of late?

Good to catch up with you, tight lines


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic, what a buzz!

Cheers


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice, i love it when the reel goes off and rips braid through the guides mmm music to my ears


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great trip and fantastic footage, now just to work out when I will be able to get out there again.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Sensational


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work paulo


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

There is nothing quite like the anticipation when you have fired the perfect cast into school of marauding Longtails. The subsequent hookup and screaming first run will keep me coming back year after year.

Many thanks to Paulo for his generous hospitality and a great video.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good casting Paul


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it was good to make. The whole sequence was from an afternoon session where we hit the water an hour before sundown when the 25kn westerlies stopped. It was sheer luck that I talked about the whole process of hooking up to Hoit and then five minutes later got to act the whole thing out as the sun set. The afternoon was as good as it looks on the video.

We were lucky enough to spend the week at Moffatt with the conditions and fishing good every day. Hoit showed up for the last few days and BigAlex put in an appearance and along with the usual local boys we had a top week. I have a ton more video I will mould into something shortly and heaps of photos. I will post when I stop getting smashed at work.
I made this short video as so many people ask me what its like to have a LT on the end of the line and the footage seemed to tell the necessary story as I cut it up.

@ Brad that was Moffs we landed on though you could have done the same at Shelly. Conditions were like that for the four days you boys were at DI.

@Grant I reckon I pedal 80% of the time though usually have one outrigger and tramp on. Sailing is a good option if the wind blows and the fish are out wide or moving fast. I have to admit to a whole new love affair with just the straight kayak blossoming over that week. I forgot how good it was to travel light.

@ Dave, Hoit forgot to bring my jigs up from Melbourne so I was using the rod and reel for trolling and casting. Casts quite nicely but the small guide on the tip needs an fg knot or the likes to use any decent weight leader. Little loss of distance in the cast over my 7' rods. It feels sweet in the hand too. I got a bit gun shy after experiencing the whole rod bouncing out of the rod riser when I got smashed by a big LT just drifting. I grabbed the rod in time (tho it was leashed) but was a wary of trolling with it after that. Over the last two days I had it with me but they seemed to hit the other rod each session. It was the only rod I took out on the last session but didnt manage a hookup that time. Season isnt over yet. ;-)

@ Funchy, yes that was footage from the Sat arvo. I think we saw you at the ramp when we were filleting Saturday mornings catch. Good to catch up with you.

@SLB if there is sweeter music in the world than the sound of that drag screaming, I am yet to hear it.

@ Hoit, you are the weather\fish magnet. Have you ever been to Moffs when the weather and fish are off?If anyone wants to be guaranteed a fish just ask what days Hoit will be in Qld next year and you're assured of a fish.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great video, and catch, you made it seem so easy....well done


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Great footage Paulo.

I cast at one of those schools on the Saturday morning and hooked up to something else with teeth, cut straight through the leader. I'm hoping these miserable conditions we currently have move on shortly so I can give it another crack.

Thanks for posting.

Joel


----------

